# Discus have Wigglies



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

So a few eggs from the new found pair in my 75 gallon hatched. Tank is not in the best condition now. Not sure if they will free swim or survive with the other disucs in there.

At least I know they are fertile. Just have to wait and see what's next.

Eeeeh, need to set up another breeding tank


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! congrats Gord!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice Job. Congrats


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Good on ya buds....let us know how it goes....I have having difficulty sustaining my GBR eggs....however, glad for you.......


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wigglies all gone now (don't know where they went) except for one that is kind of cling on / stick to the glass.

Well, have to think of a new home for them. May be beside the 2 other breeding tanks at the station?


----------



## Holyarmor (Apr 29, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Wigglies all gone now (don't know where they went) except for one that is kind of cling on / stick to the glass.
> 
> Well, have to think of a new home for them. May be beside the 2 other breeding tanks at the station?


The parents will eat their wigglers if they feel their surrounding areas are unsafe.


----------

